# Prickly pear recipe



## Sirs (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey I need to know if anyone knows a good recipe for prickly pear. One not useing anything but fruit, sugar, and water any ideas other than cutting and crushing fruit up and adding any water if needed which I'm sure it will.
Eddie


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2010)

Sirs I will have you go to the finevinewines forum. This link will do a search for prickly pear. A few of our members there have made it, but it is a lot of work for mixed results
http://forum.finevinewines.com/search_results_posts.asp?SearchID=20101107160247&KW=prickly+pear


----------

